# Autohelm 3000 parts



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello everyone,
I am in need of the splined clutch lever for an older Nautech Autohelm 3000. 
Does anyone have parts for these units?
Thanks!


----------



## hadie8491 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Autohelm 3000*

Hi Koby,
Did you get any reply to your question in the meantime ??
I have a similar problem with my Autohelm 3000 here in Germany.
I was looking for an AH 3000 windvane, but .....
Have you got any tips in regard to your difficulty ?
Pls give me a short info,
regards,

hadie8491


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I found a chandler in the US which had a new Autohelm 3000, so bought it. Unlike my old one, the new one does not have a wind vane connection, it uses the Raymarine NMEA connection to a masthead wind sensor. The motor and the engagement lever are the same on both models. There might be some lurking around still.


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

Idiens tell me more about this new autohelm with mast head sensor. numbers etc. if you can that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe the Autohelm uses a SeaTalk connection, not an NMEA 0183 connection, to get the wind data from the ST60 wind instrumentation.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

mike dryver said:


> Idiens tell me more about this new autohelm with mast head sensor. numbers etc. if you can that would be greatly appreciated.


Well, I meant new in the sense of un-used. It is a later model of the Autohelm 3000 that I have, both have been discontinued I believe. The older model has four separate sockets for power, actuator, wind and remote control (?). The newer model only has power and actuator connections, but the power connection has three pins and the negative and third pin form a data link. SD- may be right that it is only SeaTalk, but I seem to remember the handbook said NMEA, so that it could take desired heading from several sources, for example GPS. If they had meant only SeaTalk they might have provided the standard connector for that, instead of a wire-it-yourself solution. But I will check next time - the handbooks are on the boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

On the more recent Autohelm units I've installed, the wind data was fed along a SeaTalk bus, and depending on the model, some had an NMEA 0183 connection for use with a GPS... but not all models had that.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

My experience with Raymarine is that I would expect it to be SeaTalk only, but I'll come back on it.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Right again SD - SeaTalk, but with a paragraph about connecting to NMEA - which basically says, buy more Raymarine parts, then it will work with NMEA. A couple of pics of old an new Autohelm control boxes and a page from the manual of the new one.
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/PIC00002.jpg
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/PIC00001.jpg

ST3000 Wheel Drive Autopilot is the formal name.


----------

